# Honda27 is a Moderator????



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Now that's a surprise!!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Ahhhh....it looks that Way ?! But his name is also in RED Font ?...doesn't that mean he's on probation?


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

:freak:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Wasn't he banned recently?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

lifetime banned to moderator in three weeks


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm speechless!!! That really makes no sense!


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm scared.....what if I don't want to buy in chat???


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

copperhead71 said:


> I'm scared.....what if I don't want to buy in chat???


sticking my neck out again...big-time.....
why don't we just try & help/mentor Honda.....

I think he's taking the opportunity of this 2 prove himself confident 2 Help ALL w/ try....
only time w/ tell... & he's got more 2 loose "IF" he "FUBAR's" it than we do..

I'm just politely asking folks 2 give him a chance....
yes I know past history &..recent ...

but let's just see if he can be responsible.....
he really wants 2 try, & NEEDS ,...ALL of our help & co-operation....

like I said, i'm sticking my neck out here 4 him....
risking loosing ALOT of friends that have helped me/my family as well...

there's always FCB, if we have problems....

i'd go 2 bat 4 any of U guys as well...:thumbsup:

thanks 4 reading, u don't have 2 agree w/ me....
& i'm sure.... there will be a few... & I Respect that & U...

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Gotta wonder about the maturity level of anyone that has managed to get themselves banned/vacationed from on online forum...

When I own such an online forum, I'll appoint the moderators as I see fit. Until then...


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

I totally agree with Bubba 123. :thumbsup:

Yes Honda has a past, But don't we all. Yes I can understand some people's argument about him being a made a Moderator, But if the powers that be are giving him a chance to prove he has changed shouldn't we. I know some people will disagree and that's their right.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

twolff said:


> *SNIP!*
> 
> When I own such an online forum, I'll appoint the moderators as I see fit. Until then...


Which is the case here - the owner of HobbyTalk had a petition from *Honda27* to help out. As such, he decided to move *Honda27* to a Moderators position. Both their hearts were in the righ place. However, after further discussion and thought on the part of the owner, it wat decided to reverse the decision. 

So, those of you who we're panicking can stop. _Everyone_ is welcome to paticipate so long as they follow the basic rules of HT. Once you stop being a positive part of our community, then you'll be "invited" to leave. We don't have to agree with everyone else, but your personal issues need to stay off the forums. We don't need that here, so take it to private means. 

Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

And let me make one thing abundantly clear....

I don't want to hear about anyone Trolling the Chat's, either. Just because you have personal issues with *Honda27* doesn't mean that you get to belittle him, be it on the forums or in Chat. Take the High Road and just Ignore him if you have issues with him. If I start getting reports of people - to include *Honda27* - violating TOS and/or causing problems of any sort in Chat, they'll get a 7 Day Time Out. A screencap of the offending dialogue needs to be provided - I won't just take someone's word for it. 

To also reiterate, Treat Others as You Wish to be Treated, as well as Do Not Respond in Kind to someone being a Troll. Use the REPORT POST button or get me a screen cap. 

Let's all be adults and let the forums run smoothly. The only time I have to get involved is when folks can't Play Well With Others - and that's generally from both sides of any disagreement. Take your personal issues with each other off the forums. 

Thank you again for your cooperation.


----------



## Redwater slot (Jun 27, 2012)

Copperhead put lol twice,got banned for 30 days,lol means its a joke!!jt slot is buds best friend.Copper aint dissing him!he's showing everyone doesn't use trader rating!I know honda just told the whole slot board to kick rocks or something like that.So copperhead71 is coming back as 
super mod right.Wasnt he asked a question on the board.....trader rating system is working,


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Harold Sage said:


> I totally agree with Bubba 123. :thumbsup:
> 
> Yes Honda has a past, But don't we all. Yes I can understand some people's argument about him being a made a Moderator, But if the powers that be are giving him a chance to prove he has changed shouldn't we. I know some people will disagree and that's their right.



Honda's past is past that's why it is called the past. Let's enjoy today and see what the future holds.

Dave


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Omega said:


> Honda's past is past that's why it is called the past. Let's enjoy today and see what the future holds.
> 
> Dave


no wiser words have been said Dave :thumbsup:

may Peace reign 4 ALL of us :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Gentlrmen, I have one thing to post here. It's hung up at the Elkhart Model Rail Road Club. It reads.

Every man is my superior, In that I may learn from him.

Randy.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Redwater slot said:


> Copperhead put lol twice,got banned for 30 days,lol means its a joke!!jt slot is buds best friend.Copper aint dissing him!he's showing everyone doesn't use trader rating!I know honda just told the whole slot board to kick rocks or something like that.So copperhead71 is coming back as
> super mod right.Wasnt he asked a question on the board.....trader rating system is working,


Lose the sarcasm, you'll actually get a reasonable response from me. As I mentioned previously in this very thread, I'm not fond of Trolls....

*copperhead71* wasn't Banned for his comments in this thread, but for something he was warned about elsewhere. Before you cast stones, you should get your facts straight. Especially if you're casting them at me.


----------



## Redwater slot (Jun 27, 2012)

Gotcha,he said he was scared above.And 24hrs later////poof.(banned for 37 days)He who sells large amounts of cars controlls say so on the board as every thread that was closed or removed or person banned indicates,,you can only trust someone who doesnt trade on the board..maybe,


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

He's only gone for 7 days. It's my traditional Time Out duration.


----------

